# Flats skiff hull lines and 3-D drawings by Chris Morejohn



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

I have drawn up all my past designs hull lines and have drawn many other flats skiffs from the past in 3-D art form. These are all being printed on high quailty Geclee archival paper to last lifetimes. The hull lines are to scale and skiffs can be built from them. The 3-D drawings are my eyes interpretation of what I see and know. I live on a remote island in the Bahamas so all prints are being made and shipped in the US. Some examples shown here. For more information please email me at 
[email protected]


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

View attachment 1414
View attachment 1415
View attachment 1416
View attachment 1417


Chris Morejohn said:


> I have drawn up all my past designs hull lines and have drawn many other flats skiffs from the past in 3-D art form. These are all being printed on high quailty Geclee archival paper to last lifetimes. The hull lines are to scale and skiffs can be built from them. The 3-D drawings are my eyes interpretation of what I see and know. I live on a remote island in the Bahamas so all prints are being made and shipped in the US. Some examples shown here. For more information please email me at
> [email protected]


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I seen some of your plans this morning. The 14 ft is what caught my eye. Has some cool lines and may be interested. Do you have any drawings on your designs or is it all blueprints right now?


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

CodyW said:


> I seen some of your plans this morning. The 14 ft is what caught my eye. Has some cool lines and may be interested. Do you have any drawings on your designs or is it all blueprints right now?


The picture at the top of this thread is a hull lines drawing that you would build the skiff from. As shown its been drawn out by hand on flat white paper to print up perfectly instead of looking like a blueprint with all the vellum grid showing.
This is for hanging on a wall. I have drawings for all my skiffs and will be by the Ned of the year


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Chris Morejohn said:


> The picture at the top of this thread is a hull lines drawing that you would build the skiff from. As shown its been drawn out by hand on flat white paper to print up perfectly instead of looking like a blueprint with all the vellum grid showing.
> This is for hanging on a wall. I have drawings for all my skiffs and will be by the end of this year all my designs will be on PDF files so you can get everything printed out full size.
> The 14-10" skiff can be longer or wider if you build it with the skin on the outside of the hull lines. You can put in a flat stern too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Not only are you a legend in designing skiffs, but you're a legend in coming up with the greatest email address. I salute you good sir.


----------



## Fsh_paintr (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey everyone, they have an etsy shop up now with the current lines drawings available, they look pretty darn nice. 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/SpankTheMermaid?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If you own one of these models it would be cool to have the drawings just to frame and put up in your garage / fly tying room.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

makin moves said:


> If you own one of these models it would be cool to have the drawings just to frame and put up in your garage / fly tying room.


Hey thanks guys, you're better at this advertizing thing than I am.
The hull lines are perfectly clear for building or to compare to any other similar skiff. 
I will over the coming months have many more boats lines available as I get them to my printer. Etsey is a good site but soon I will have my own web page too.
The next ones in line are the 17.8, Waterman skiffs, Gordon skiffs, Silverking, Callanger skiffs, Chittum, and on down the line.
Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

tiller waterman no liner, no walkable gunnels would be great.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

So your cool with someone wanting to use the plans to build a skiff? I have always wanted to build something simple like the tiller Waterman .


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> So your cool with someone wanting to use the plans to build a skiff? I have always wanted to build something simple like the tiller Waterman .


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

This skiff is 14'10" long and is my original concept for what became the Whipray, the Skate, Waterman and the basis for the 17.8.
The Whipray and Waterman hulls were the same boat. Different interiors. What you see here is different than them in that this is how I would build it with our my past partners influence. Small details. This hull can be lengthened and can be wider. It can be built in Cedar strip, core strip or scrim core over a jig.
My plans consist of 5 sheets showing and explaining all details to build one off. The cost is $275.00 per set and includes my consultation time if needed.
Any type of interior can be designed into these hulls. 
Any questions just email me.
Thanks for the intrest.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Chris. Just ordered the Whipray and Marquesa. Very cool. Do you have the Devilray and Neptune?


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

FMH said:


> Hi Chris. Just ordered the Whipray and Marquesa. Very cool. Do you have the Devilray and Neptune?


Thanks for the order.
I live on a small island in the Bahamas. I am in the process of drawing every flats skiff out there. Because of where I live I'am having all my printing done in the states. Mail is too risky here.
As I darw these boats up I send them to the states with trusted friends going over. I should have in a couple months about 20 more skiffs online. I like hearing the requests so keep em coming and let me hear about your favorite one.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Thanks for the order.
> I live on a small island in the Bahamas. I am in the process of drawing every flats skiff out there. Because of where I live I'am having all my printing done in the states. Mail is too risky here.
> As I darw these boats up I send them to the states with trusted friends going over. I should have in a couple months about 20 more skiffs online. I like hearing the requests so keep em coming and let me hear about your favorite one.


That's awesome !! Can't wait!!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

FMH said:


> Hi Chris. Just ordered the Whipray and Marquesa. Very cool. Do you have the Devilray and Neptune?


Just received the 2 prints I ordered --- They are excellent !!! Going to frame them and put in my place in Key Largo. Please let me know when the Neptune and Devilray become available.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Did you have a hand in the Neptune or is that too new? @Chris Morejohn


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Got one for a 17.8 whip? I may be interested....


----------



## Bennett (Jun 15, 2016)

Chris Morejohn said:


> This skiff is 14'10" long and is my original concept for what became the Whipray, the Skate, Waterman and the basis for the 17.8.
> The Whipray and Waterman hulls were the same boat. Different interiors. What you see here is different than them in that this is how I would build it with our my past partners influence. Small details. This hull can be lengthened and can be wider. It can be built in Cedar strip, core strip or scrim core over a jig.
> My plans consist of 5 sheets showing and explaining all details to build one off. The cost is $275.00 per set and includes my consultation time if needed.
> Any type of interior can be designed into these hulls.
> ...


----------



## Bennett (Jun 15, 2016)

How do I go about getting a set of those plans chris


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Bennett said:


> How do I go about getting a set of those plans chris


Email me at [email protected]
You can see a bunch of my drawings latest and past ideas at 
hogfishdesign.wordpress.com


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

These are awesome Chris, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fsh_paintr (Feb 10, 2016)

Some new prints and originals are up. The Waterman, Islamorada 18, Super Skiff, Challenger and Silver King, prints and originals are now available just in time to make a great gift for a friend, loved one, or yourself for Christmas! https://www.etsy.com/shop/SpankTheMermaid


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

makin moves said:


> If you own one of these models it would be cool to have the drawings just to frame and put up in your garage / fly tying room.


I don't own one, yet, but I did buy a print of the whip because it will look very nice in a frame above my tying bench.


----------

